# need to find a carry case for Taurus 92



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everyone:

it has been a bit sense i been on the list and i was wondering which carry case will work for the Taurus 92, as i looked on their website and they do not carry anything like that so I was told a beretta is close that model i am getting would the gun i am getting fit in a diffrent case as for some reason i do not remember if mine had a case or not, i could not tell, the guy that is going to be training me is who i am getting it from and a box on the outside but for some reason do not recall a case.

also i will have to get a safe for the house as well, any input on them, i was looking at the bulldogs ones?

and what i was saying about a case, from what i understand is that you have to have it in a locked case to and from the range?

I am hoping that when i make an appointment for the fingerprinting i can make it on a friday, the other paperwork is at the police department and need to get the form to the fingerprinting and get it back to the police departmet and then i can get moving on the things i need to get for the gun, i would like to try and get everything i need for it before i am able to use it.

lisa - Hamilton NJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could try one of those big one's with the round cover that they sell at Home Depot................


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

i never seen them at home depot, can you please give me more info on a case?

Lisa


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

First off, we do not know what your state laws are, so can't help there.....a Beretta 92 factory case will work.....just a padded pistol rug will work, it's what I keep mine in....I use a mini vault deluxe, for home lockup...in my state, you don't need to keep it locked up to and from the range......I have a CCW, so I don't worry about transporting a firearm....when I go to the range, I carry 2 or 3 firearms in pistol rugs, extra mags, ammo, ear and eye protection, in a padded handled case with carrying strap, that I purchased on Ebay for $7...works like a charm. The home depot comment was a joke


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Find out what your state laws allow for gun transport go to your local outdoors, sports mans, gun store or even kmart or walmart and see if you can find what you need.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

well as you know i live in nj and they have strict rules, i do believe that i have to carry the handgun in a locked box to and from the range and the ammo in something diffrent, i will double check but i am sure about that and the gun has to be locked during transport.

i am hoping that i can get something that will work enough to carry both gun and ammo, and as for the safe in the house i was looking at the bulldog, unless someone else has another idea?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Mini vault........


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

now i know i have to get a safe for the house to have the gun and ammo in, what i need to know is what type of bag or case to carry to and from the range, taurus does not seem to carry stuff i that like the other guns do, so i need to find out what would be good for to and from the range, any help would be great, now bretta has a couple of things that i like but i do not have that brand so i am not going t0 buy from them.

Thanks

lisa - Hamilton nJ


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

someone asked me about the laws in nJ, what i do know is Nj is one of the the hardest tests when it comes to guns, people owning them and what they need to do, I do not know that exact laws but i am sure by the time i bring my gun home i will know what those laws are.

I however know that the gun has to be locked up to and from range and ammo in a diffrent place then the gun, that much i know as well as carry will never happen in NJ

i think the one person that said something about the beretta 92 would fit, i kind of thougt that case will work, what i cant understand that this model does not have much to offer

lisa


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

You can google "hard side pistol case" and lots of good options will show up. The carry case doesn't need to be brand specific, just sturdy and (I presume) capable of being locked securely. You'll find plenty of options available from various makers that you can purchase online. Good luck.


----------

